# Chase scared me!



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Last night was puppy class and it was held outdoors. When I got Chase out of the car and he saw dogs outside he went crazy. we walked towards the group while I held onto his leash but he was barking and up on his hind legs pulling as hard as he could on the leash like he wanted to attack them.
Someone slowly walked her dog close to us and Chase stood still and was stiff. As soon as she removed the dog, Chase curled his lip and it looked like he was going to bite. I quickly reared him in.

Classes have always been indoors and he's been fine. Shy the first time but walked around ignoring the dogs the second time and after that he would go up to them and smell them wagging his tail. This time a whole different scenario.
The trainer told me it was fear aggression. I was stunned! We went over his diet and she suggested an animal nutritionist which I visited with. His diet is fine - the right amount of protein, etc. 

Does anyone have any advice, or know of good books available that I could get and read for this problem? I have a trainer coming to the house next week to work with us but am wondering if I should call off all puppy play dates that will be outdoors at this time? He loves being outside but I don't want him biting another dog. 
I'm at a loss as to what is happening to my sweet, gentle Chase and how to help him. :crying:


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am not sure of Chase's age. Is he an adolescent dog? I had a dog aggressive dog we got from the humane society. Sometimes we put a muzzle on her when we thought she might bite. Had to use it just to clip her nails and sometimes at the vet or when introducing new dogs into the household (then later switching to baby gates to acclimate her to other dogs). To make long story short, if you want to introduce her to another dog outside use a muzzle and see how she reacts. Then take it off and keep both dogs on leads. Then walk dogs together. When he does ok with one dog, you can try same method with additional dogs. I am sure other people will have more suggestions.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd look at BAT (Behaviour Adjustment Training) and similar programmes. As it is a puppy class, I assume Chase is still very young - and we know that pups go through fear phases. I would try hard not to let one bad experience put me off continuing to socialise him as much as possible, as that is likely to make things worse, but try extra hard to ensure that he has lots of happy, enjoyable meetings with dogs of different shapes and sizes. The impulse faced with reactivity is to yank on the leash and scold the dog (been there, done that) while often a quick and cheerful move to increase distance, putting yourself between the dog and the Monster, and working on treating and distraction, are far more effective. You may also find that Chase is fine playing off leash, when he feels able to escape, and to control how close he gets to other dogs, and more fearful when on leash.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Sweetp!

It sounds to me that Chase was probably just overstimulated and became reactive. If the energy is not redirected, this type of reactivity can build up until the point of lashing out. 

I would work on attention/focus with Chase and also redirecting his energy. 

If we just use this situation as an example, when he gets out of the car and he is pulling/barking/lunging, I would redirect him immediately. Or, I would walk him away from the group of dogs to get his attention back on me so that I can be in control of him and he can be in a calm state of mind before approaching the other dogs. If, for whatever reason, he is still overstimulated and can't get himself together, I would put him back into the car until he is able to cool off and is ready to pay attention. Another reason why it is so important to work on focusing on you is that staring at other dogs, as he was doing, only hyper focuses him even more. If he's looking at you, he can't be throwing out any canine gang signals at other dogs (or seeing canine gang signals).

Chase is a very sweet, gentle boy but like any puppy it's important to make sure you are providing the structure and leadership he needs. We don't want him stepping in to fill that role! He will grow to be a big boy, so make sure you are laying the law! I would suggest practicing NILIF with him (nothing in life is free). Dog Training: Nothing in Life is Free : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You got_ far_ better and more relevant advice already, just sharing this because a friend of mine unwittingly was creating on-lead aggression with her dog as a result of getting _way_ too tense after one incident similar to yours with her Springer Spaniel pup. All's well with her and the dog now. Not at all saying young Chase has on-lead aggression (_no ma'am!_), just thought reading this might somehow help you stay in a calm state of mind. Note the "Three Bears" suggestion, it led us to nickname her Goldilocks! 
Handling On-lead Aggression | Suzanne Clothier


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with much of what fjm and Charismatic Millie have said. I would also add that much of how this plays out will depend on your attitude. Don't be scared or freaked out. You need to be calm and rational in your approach. If you make it seem like this was a disaster then Chase will see it as a disaster. If you see it as something to be calm and careful about working through then Chase will make that journey with you.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe do a search re puppy development and fear periods? there seems to be some disagreement about exact time frames, but i think there are also studies that have been done that establish a general framework. it's just my opinion, but i do think if we know "stuff" will happen, we can be more confident about guiding our dogs through dealing with the world at large. two principles matter: don't blame the dog and don't blame yourself. you can take on what comes next, and so can he.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I've done a lot of "therapy" with Zoe. The first time we had regular class outside she was too afraid or overstimulated by the outside to participate. We just walked around and around the dogs as they were doing the exercises. Now almost one year later that is not a problem. It took about two classes of doing this for her to concentrate and participate like the other dogs. She also is reactive to large dogs on our walk. I take her once a week to "dog park class" where she is exposed under supervision to certain dogs. First they put her only with the very very calm small dogs so she could "tolerate" them. She didn't play but she learned not to react. Now she does a little play with the yorkie, but she is no longer afraid with the others and their rambunctiousness. So 10 months later she has made strides but it is slow. 
by the way, getting still and stiff is a sure sign of fear that will lead to aggression. When that happens you should remove the dog from the situation asap.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you, thank you! I really appreciate the advice and the links. I will definitely be reading them! You have all helped it to sink in for me, that with time and the right handling, this too shall pass. 

You're right, CM, I should have walked him away from all the dogs but I listened to the trainer who explained to everyone that Chase was afraid and was letting all the other dogs know not to invade his "bubble." I ended up spending a lot of time positioning myself between him and the other dogs so that he could focus on the training.

Before that when I took him to Lowe's he was terrified of the sound of shopping carts moving around so I sat him a little away from the people and fed him treats and allowed him to get used to the noise. We walked around the outer area of the store and he became a lot better and even accepted treats from people. No aggression at all but there were no dogs there either.

However, yesterday he went to the groomers for his first big boy haircut. Outside the groomers were two ladies and a child and Chase barked and lunged at them. I had him on a short leash and stepped between him and the people but there was that aggression again. 

Speaking on the phone to the new trainer yesterday about the problem made me feel better also. She's coming to work with him for 1.5 hrs on Tuesday and every week after that. I'm hoping to give you all a good report in the near future.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm glad you are taking him out and about, you are definitely doing a great job! I would be careful about labeling this type of puppy behavior as "aggression." I would continue to work on showing him exactly how you want him to behave. He needs to learn that barking and lunging at people or other dogs is not acceptable behavior but _______ *is *acceptable behavior. So when you see other dogs or kids, ask him to do something he knows how to do for you before he even has a chance to do an undesirable behavior. By asking him to do something he already knows, his focus is taken off of the stimulus that is cause him to get excited or reactive and is directed to you. In time, he will learn to remain focused on you rather than things that are very stimulating to him.

As a puppy, Millie went through similar a phase around this same age where she liked to bark at certain things. Other dogs, people, or even bicyclers on the street. I worked on her focus at home in order to prepare for going out in public to desensitize her to the stimuli. Once I knew I could maintain her focus, I took her out around bicyclers, other dogs, and people. Before she had a chance to bark or lunge, I would ask her to sit and stay, or maybe lie down, etc. I made sure she kept her focus on me 100% as that stimulus passed by. As soon as the biker/child/dog passed by and she completely ignored, I would praise, praise, praise her! This puppy phase was short lived and she has matured to be wonderful with other dogs, children, and could care less about bicycles. 

You are doing a great job.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Good point about making him do something he's been taught to do whenever his behavior is unacceptable. Thank you, I will work at it from that angle. 

I saw a hint of this last week when a UPS truck came by. 
He was always afraid of traffic noises so I would take him for walks to the bottom of the hill at the entrance to our property. At first he would freak out and pull this way and that on the leash trying to get away. I sat down on a wall out there with him and let him stand against me with my arm around him. When I heard a car coming I would talk soothingly to him and stroke him until the car passed. We did this for maybe a week until traffic no longer bothered him. One day while walking he watched a UPS truck drive up our road to make a delivery to our neighbor. On the way down when he passed us Chase stopped watched as it drove by then as it passed he pulled on the leash and wanted to chase after the truck. 
Next time I'll work on keeping his focus on me.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I really think it is a phase that needs to be addressed and handled properly just as you are doing - but that will pass as he matures through these puppy stages and learns to focus on you rather than external stimuli.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks, CM. I love this guy so much and want to do the right thing in helping him overcome these phases in a healthy way. 
I'm about to venture out with him to All About Dogs and Cats. It's a large store and much quieter than the other pet supply stores so will see how that goes. Taking his favorite treats along!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I really think it is a phase that needs to be addressed and handled properly just as you are doing - but that will pass as he matures through these puppy stages and learns to focus on you rather than external stimuli.


I couldn't say this any better myself. You will be great together!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

You're doing a great job! Face it head on, don't let his behaviour scare you into hiding!

Puppies go through many fear stages, so keep building his confidence, you can get him through this


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I am so glad you folk encouraged me to continue socializing him. I would have waited for the trainer to show me how to handle the situation but I just got back from an interesting outing with Chase.

We went to All About Dogs and Cats but it was too quiet so I drove to PetsMart. It was very busy and Chase started barking as soon as i opened the back door to let him out and he saw people and dogs. I left him in the car and went inside to take a look. One lady who works there encouraged me to go get him and "lets work with him." Another man with the biggest German Shepherd I've ever seen said his dog was a sweetheart and to go get Chase and he'd help with his dog.

Chase did not bark once after I let him out the car. He was terrified! It just broke my heart but I got him in and we walked to the quietest spot where he could calm down and watch people and dogs for a while. Then the guy with the monster German Shepherd came across. Chase sat against the wall and growled but the guy ignored Chase and kept walking past Chase and eventually got his dog to lay down with it's back to Chase. We talked for a bit and gave Chase treats, inching him closer to the GS until he started sniffing at the other dog's tail. Pretty soon Chase lay down near the GS and ignored him. All in all it went well. We walked past people and dogs and only once after that did he growl. 
Proud of my boy!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What an exceptionally nice man. That was just what Chase needed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I often train in pet stores for the distractions. I often find people will help me and Lily and I Have helped others as well. I think the big pet stores are a great place to work on things like you need to work on at this point. Just watch out for the clueless people who think their dogs are well trained but aren't. You'll see them coming a mile away.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> What an exceptionally nice man. That was just what Chase needed.


I thought that was really nice of him to give of his time to Chase and myself. He said he saw much of his dog as a pup in Chase's behavior and was glad to help. Very nice man!


----------

